# First Range trip with New Sigma



## JLR09 (Aug 4, 2009)

I finally got a day to go to the range and shoot my new S&W Sigma 9mm after buying it two weeks ago. I did order a Hogue grip and received it this past week and used it today also. 
My first two magazines were all over the place. But this is my first handgun to shoot in a good number of years. The heavy trigger took a couple of shots to get used to, but since this is my first handgun to shoot in a while I don' t have anything to compare it too. It was too bad of a pull either. The first couple sets of magazines were at a longer distance. Then when the space opened at the shorter distance I moved over there and did considerably better. Overall, I think I think I did pretty good for shooting my first 184 rounds through this new gun. Definitely plan on making many more trips to the range, and going through a lot of bullets.


----------

